# Junk???



## Croprisk (Jan 19, 2015)

I bought a house and found this okd Ward Hawthorne bicycle while cleaning up a junk pile in a corner of the lot. By the looks of it I assume it's junk and just needs to be scrapped, but figured I'd double check with some people that would know more than I do.


----------



## bike (Jan 19, 2015)

for sure you can get 50 bux on craiglist as yard art


----------



## petritl (Jan 19, 2015)

It's rough but not scrap


----------



## Boris (Jan 19, 2015)

Not even close to junk in my book. Everything except the wheels look pretty good to me. Heck, maybe even the hubs are good (unlikely, but who knows?). Personally I'd pick that bike up in a heartbeat.


----------



## vincev (Jan 19, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Not even close to junk in my book. Everything except the wheels look pretty good to me. Heck, maybe even the hubs are good (unlikely, but who knows?). Personally I'd pick that bike up in a heartbeat.




If you decide to sell it I am sure Dave Marko will give you more than enough for the bike.


----------



## RustyK (Jan 19, 2015)

The bloody bars would sell for $45 at least


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 19, 2015)

looks like it may be a pre-war CWC  frame. and those fenders are still good fer a sale as, they've got the more desirable curved braces. That handle bar is an oldie and goody too. goose neck looks ok. and the best but not last, take the rear wheel, cut out the hub cause it's probably good and then  put the rest of the wheel  on e-bay as a rare Egyptian peice with patina for a ka-zillion bucks.


----------



## Boris (Jan 19, 2015)

vincev said:


> If you decide to sell it I am sure Dave Marko will give you more than enough for the bike.




I would if you were close to Portland Oregon.


----------



## randallace (Jan 19, 2015)

id love to have that frame set


----------



## Croprisk (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info everybody.  Since it appears it isn't junk, I'll probably try to sell it for something.  If nothing else, to help pay for the roll-off to clean up the rest of the junk.  I'm located in Kansas, so not real close to Oregon.  I suppose I'll try craigslist first, and go from there.  Any idea roughly what year this bike would be?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm thinking if you got $75 on CL you would be doing good. As far as year look underneath where the crank is for a serial # and post it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Harry Marsh (Jan 20, 2015)

What Is It They Say . One Mans Left Over Throw Aways Is Another Mans Treasure .


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 20, 2015)

Although this bike is a fantasy restoration it's what yours might look like if restored. 

It's mentioned as a 1940's and undated:


----------



## rustNspokes (Jan 20, 2015)

Scrap value is going to be around $3. Anything you can get on Craigslist is going to be better than that, it's totally restorable.


----------



## videoranger (Jan 20, 2015)

Since you brought it to the CABE for comments, it would be nice to offer to CABE members first in the for sale section.


----------



## Croprisk (Jan 21, 2015)

It's posted in the for sale section.


----------



## Croprisk (Jan 21, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm thinking if you got $75 on CL you would be doing good. As far as year look underneath where the crank is for a serial # and post it. V/r Shawn





Here is a pic of the serial number. It looks to me like 006336 or 006326. Hard to tell on the next to last number.


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 21, 2015)

I bought it I own it yippy yahoo yeehaw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 28, 2015)

Update on 'Junk' purchased it back here a month ago and been slowly taking it apart and putting it back together and hers where I'm at now.......


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice. I love that look, great work so far. Rob.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks leaving it that way just want to get it moving no chain yet or pedals in the hunt for them an a few other things now.


----------



## mike j (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice... It has a certain "Je ne sais crust" to it.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh your so funny there Mr. Mikej thanks for the French touch no pun intended.


----------



## Boris (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks great. Happy to see this one upright again.


----------



## vincev (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks great just as it is now.


----------



## vincev (Feb 28, 2015)

HMM.....? you may be able to get more than the $50/$75 that some originallly said.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks I hope to try o get a lil more if I ever decide to sell..... but I gotta finish first.


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 28, 2015)

mike j said:


> Nice... It has a certain "Je ne sais crust" to it.




*OK, that made me snort out loud. Thanks for the belly laugh on that one. Funny ass comment. *


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 1, 2015)

"Je ne sais crust' that's it that's the new the new word for the rusty and crusty now I just snorted myself.


----------



## indiana dave (Mar 1, 2015)

syclesavage said:


> Thanks leaving it that way just want to get it moving no chain yet or pedals in the hunt for them an a few other things now.




Are you picky on the pedals? I've got a bucket of them and might be able to donate a pair to this rescue.


----------



## vincev (Mar 1, 2015)

indiana dave said:


> Are you picky on the pedals? I've got a bucket of them and might be able to donate a pair to this rescue.




Us Hoosiers are good people.


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes that is the truth. That's for sure.


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 17, 2015)

Most of all the bits n pieces that I want on it are there and it's rolling now


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 17, 2015)

That thing looks GREAT! With those colors (Camo), It will be the perfect hunting bike


----------



## partsguy (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice save!!


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 17, 2015)

That makes for an interesting ride with that mul'ti-colored patina.

Fun save!

All you need now is some sort of padding or funky seat cover on that hard ~~s seat...............Ha-Ha


----------

